# Any 2.5' ers in chicago?



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

just wonderin


----------



## 08Drabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

check the regional forums


----------



## Seidel (Aug 8, 2011)

me


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

well, me too:wave:


----------



## lifebetweenthetides (Mar 16, 2011)

close

southern WI


----------



## brucee10 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wicker Park


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

It doesn't seem like there was any real point to this thread


----------



## jlabovi (Mar 8, 2008)

Logan Square


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

by Ohare :wave:


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Forest park :wave:

I use to live by the admiral theatre opcorn:


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

orland park


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

Algonquin/Crystal Lake


----------



## jlabovi (Mar 8, 2008)

people should try and meet up sometime, i went to the south side last night (35th and lakeshore) and ran into a bunch of nissans...but no german love


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yea we really should im up in the north shore


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

so u guys wanna set somethin up?


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Im in Lincoln Park! I wouldn't mind meeting up sometime.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome. What day/time works for you? Maybe we should have like a mini meet and contact everyone in this thread? Or do you just want to meet up with me?


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jaja, where are you at in chicago? I wouldnt mind trying to set something up with everyone. I just got my VW so dont expect any changes from stock, except intake :facepalm:. But it would be awesome to check out your cars and just talk cars. haha.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Im in the northern suburbs like glenview, skokie, wilmette area but I wouldn't mind drivin down there. And my car isnt too far from stock either so dont worry( Still rockin steelies and hubcaps). And I think we may have to contact people through private messaging.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm Down, 

Shall we move this thread to the regional forum?


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> I'm Down,
> 
> Shall we move this thread to the regional forum?


 I think we shall!


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> I use to live by the admiral theatre opcorn:


Hahahaha Rich. 

I _still_ live by the Admiral....but I don't have a 2.5. However, if I add up the liters of both of my cars' engines, I get 3.5. Can I still play?


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ive been there! Its lame you cant drink inside... That bar next door must be VERRRYYY happy! :laugh:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

bward584 said:


> Ive been there! Its lame you cant drink inside... That bar next door must be VERRRYYY happy! :laugh:


...that's because the Admiral is 18+

People I went to HS with would go there on their 18th birthdays and half of them had fake ID's that the Admiral never picked up on...kinda scuzzy.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

Palatine/ schaumburg area


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

We really should put together a meet. I went to a meet with a bunch of guys from golfmk6.com. They were cool, but it was all GTI's. We gotta get a rabbit meet going.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

hmm I kinda forgot about this sorry. Im still up for it


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I'm in the SW burbs have a 2.5 JSW.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

Chicagoland area near 79th and Cicero!


----------

